# racehorse on a cardigan stick



## cobalt

Just a a order for a cardigan stick with a horses head protruding from it. The guy is a race horse fan .Abit of a different task to do just at present putting ideas down on paper before I make template up

how do you remove a photo put the wrong one on?


----------



## alador

From the drawings it looks like a cool project. With your carving skills I'm sure it will be just as great in the execution.


----------



## Whiteroselad

Looking forward to seeing this one progress, I know it has been a while tring to find the right pattern for the horse. Good Luck with it cobalt!


----------



## Gloops

Interesting concept please keep posting the progress.


----------



## CV3

That will be a interesting cane. I look forward to fallowing the progress.


----------



## Sean

Looking forward to seein this.


----------



## MJC4

Don't want to "beat a dead horse" LOL but I too am looking forward to seeing this piece develop


----------



## cobalt

got the blanks cut ready to start carving .

drilled hole in bottom whist in the square eayer to use the pillar drill and to ensure a good straight clean hole


----------



## CV3

Is that limewood cobalt ? Had you consitard cutting it out as one piece. One piece may not be a good option. Just a thought.


----------



## cobalt

People have used lime to make a one piece walking sticks but I have plenty of hazel on hand so its makes sense to use these for shanks as I think there amongst the best shanks you can get. I don't think lime would be strong enough for a one piece,hazel

it will be fine . the grain direction run with the handle and the shaft will have a threaded bar put in nearly till the top, which will strengthen it

had it been a crook or market stick i would have strenghted it ,i may put a hard wood dowl in the handle as well

Traditionally cardigan sticks are made from a sigle peice of hazel . But a single hazel shank with enough wood on to a make a single piece cardigan stick is difficult to get,. this is the third cardigan stick to date with a animal mounted on its lead edge they have been fine.

I would love to have had your bear to put on a selected hazel shank with a buffalo horn collar. so maybe I will have to have a go at a bear as a topper for a hiking[pole


----------



## Gloops

never having done a head attachment to a standard type walking stick, will follow with interest, from the blank the grain is runnung un the right direction shouldn't need the dowel but suppose the added strength may be advantageous (don't know the size /mass of the recipient) and the end cap will conceal it.

Do agree with taking the threaded bar above the change in shape line do this on all my toppers, better safe than sorry (or a rework).

watching with interest.


----------



## cobalt

I use dowel and glue to attach the heads . it is time consuming to get a good fit to the handle and I do drill the hole out both into handle and the head before I start carving. then I have re-drill the hole for the threaded bar out to ensure it slides fully into the handle,

If the heads going to be painted its easy cover and slight errors on the joint with filler and paint .

I will carve the head 1st roughly carves the handle but leave the area around the joint where the head and handle meet carving this when I fix the two pieces together then finally carve it . I will just leave enough room to insert a buffalo horn collar .but this is filed and polished to ensure a good fit onto the shank/

When the handle collar is fitted to the shank I finish of the handle working around the horses head .

Its a slow job but unlike the horse its not a race

other toppers I have done in a similar fashion


----------



## Gloops

My brother-in-law (RIP) made one or two sticks of this form with the "topper" at the front, but he made them from 1 piece as opposed to joining,


----------



## Ron T

Cobalt, that is very nice work. I can really appreciate the time you put into not just the carving but the fitting and assembling. Very nice carvings.


----------



## cobalt

got some time in the workshop today didn't get as much done as I wanted and made a new year resolution I would keep the bench clean ,that didn't last long

but did epoxy the buffalo horn collar and end cap in place

will have to dig out a shank before I go any further to get a good fit


----------



## CV3

You are moving right along with this project. It is really taking shape.


----------



## Gloops

Coming along nicely, like the tidy bench - looks like mine . Her indoors takes one look turns aund and exits muttering "untidy sod " --- IT Works,


----------



## Rodney

Looks good so far. Your bench is still pretty clean. I can still see it in places.

Cleaning my shop is something I've been putting off. It's getting pretty bad.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt

No chance to get into the workshop tody.

I have been using some rasps my daughter got me for a present which is nice ,but there flimsy and the handles are pretty naff. , cant tell her there rubbish as she knew I was after a set.

there okay to do a bit of roughing out on the horn but need some decent ones and some finer ones to use on the wood and start finishing the horn before polishing.

Still a bit to do before this stage and havnt selected a shank yet

The bench and shop is a mess lots of wood sheet leaning up the benches blocking the underneath of the bench and the 1st thing you want is under it as usual

typical saying don't put it down put it away


----------



## cobalt

Sneeked in the shop whilst the boss went shopping, shaping handle chose a shank drill it out ,A bit thicker than i would nornally use but it is for a larger gentleman

Used those rubbish rasps to begin to shape the handle and buffalo horn , fixed the eyes and gave the head a bit more shape started texturing the mane ,

The shank is bent so it will need straightening and cutting down to size as the gentleman wants a walking stick

made a mess of the parts box needs tidying up like the workshop still a tip


----------



## cobalt

forgot to load the other photos

just call it a senior moment

I seem to get so engrossed in things I do the result is mayhem as you can see


----------



## MJC4

Handle is coming along nicely. Looks like a stick makers bench to me


----------



## CV3

My shop only looks like that on days that have and y at the end.


----------



## cobalt

a tad moe done not much .A bit of tidying on the handle and burnt the horses head glueing it into position .With this weather were having it may need a couple of days for the wood glue to dry.

Before i glus two parts together i usually score both edges to be jioned think it helps to make it jiont stronger.Also dowel them to geibe it the best pssible strength i can

The parts are difficult to clamp together so used a strong elastic band


----------



## CV3

It is shaping up nicely cobalt. Have you look at bring the mouth back just a bit and rounding the cheek bone just a bit more? like your drawing.


----------



## Gloops

Starting to take shape, looking good, keep posting.


----------



## Gloops

[quote name="CV3" post="13963" timestamp="1454073891"]My shop only looks like that on days that have and y at the end.[/quote
I MADE MYSELF a similar promise - I will only have a drink on a day with a y in it.


----------



## cobalt

re modelled the head slightly took cv3 advice relooked at head. smoothed it back so had to re- burn the head probably paint it chestnut brown but leave the handle.

the wheel system I made takes a shanks with different thicknesses you just adjust the angle when dropping the shank in

Got my stick straightening wheel out to straighten the shank it will sit on, used the heat gun and used that .Still prefer steam straightening


----------



## Gloops

Moving along now Cobalt, looking forward to the next installment,


----------



## cobalt

run out of room on the bench .to cold to clean up give it a miss today


----------



## CV3

Fine job, it is shaping up nicely. Look forward to the next step.


----------



## MJC4

LOL "to cold to clean up" Wonder if my wife would buy that? Handle is looking good Cobalt.

G-daughter got me a heat gun for Christmas am looking forward to try it out, that is when it gets warmer


----------



## cobalt

final reshape stripped back and redone .polished up the joints between the horn and lime wood with a 400 grit .sealed the wood

about ready to fix it to the shank before finally polishing the horn to fit shank.

may paint the head chestnut brown


----------



## Ron T

Turned out well. Somebody's going to be walking proud soon.


----------



## cobalt

not sure if I should paint this? have asked the customer waiting on reply , he hasn't responded ? the guys already gave me a fair price ? cant keep him waiting for it.?


----------



## MJC4

Contrast between handle and stick looks good to me. I like it as is. If U paint what color?


----------



## CV3

I think I would paint the head. With dark butt plate it would fit I think. Just my thought.


----------



## Rodney

Looks good! I may be copying your straightening jig.

Rodney


----------



## Gloops

Nice job Cobalt, agree about the painting put the onus onto owner, but if colour applied think a light colour wash just to add tone would be good, well done


----------



## stickwithdave

Sorry to comment on your Stick and I do not wish to offend, but would it have been better to carve the horses head on the handle in one piece?

To get a better joint with no steps, select a stick that's slightly smaller than your handle, then take the handle down to the stick. Also your stick needs further straightening. Why not take it along to your Stick Club as I know you have some very good Stick makers there and ask their advice. I always say to my students, listen to everyones comments and advice and then decide on the best way to go. Dave


----------



## cobalt

I have carved pis head and ducks in a similar way find it easyer to do and it allows me to use of cuts.i could do it in one peice never had a problem fixing it to the shank useing dowel.

The shank i had chose to put on to the handle was smaller then the one the guy wanted i had already drilled it out ready for fixing but the guy asked me to put it onto the larger which he had had chosen diameter shank and did say he was coming back to pick it up the same day but never turned up so just left it as it was and hasn't even answered my emails as to painting it yet good job its already paid for.

I do attend a stick makers club here David Blanch and Stephen Bell belong to it along with other experienced stick makers quite a large membership all helpful. I think you will have come across them.


----------

